
Airbnb launching its own apartment complexes - mudil
http://fortune.com/2017/12/19/airbnb-niido-branded-apartments-investment/
======
slapshot
That is literally a hotel. An "apartment complex" that is rented by the day is
functionally identical to a hotel. Everything old is new again. Next up, Turo
announces they will buy a bunch of white of Chevy Malibus and rent their own
"shared" fleet.

------
cylinder
Wow, serviced apartments now have a pretty website. Cool /s

